# Snoopy Quilt!



## pixmedic (Aug 30, 2013)

Aside from photography, the wife's other money making racket, i mean hobby, is sewing. (mainly quilting)
this is a special request baby quilt for a snoopy themed baby shower. specific character fabrics can be very hard to find. The front border snoopy fabric came from a quilting friend, and the back section we managed to find on ebay. 
Quilt measures 31"x37"
she was going to do some more stippling around the center, but decided not to on this one. 


View attachment 54230
View attachment 54231View attachment 54232
View attachment 54233View attachment 54234


----------



## Jean1234 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow - that's very nice.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 30, 2013)

her last project was hello kitty pillow cases. 
this set was for large pillows. 

View attachment 54252


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome stuff!!! My ex-wife and her grandmother, and my sister-in-law, were all wayyy big into quilting back in the day! Quilts are pretty good sellable items, and they last a long,long time, and can be passed along and treasured. Snoopy quilt-awesome idea!


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Aug 30, 2013)

My wife is one of those kind of women. She's in the process of finishing 2 quilts for her fiends twins that came 4 months early... Hah


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 30, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Aside from photography, the wife's other money making racket, i mean hobby, is sewing. (mainly quilting)
> this is a special request baby quilt for a snoopy themed baby shower. specific character fabrics can be very hard to find. The front border snoopy fabric came from a quilting friend, and the back section we managed to find on ebay.
> Quilt measures 31"x37"
> she was going to do some more stippling around the center, but decided not to on this one.
> ...



My wife has a friend of the family that does/did those.  It is a lot of freakin work but abosolutely well worth it when done correctly.  Maybe I can get permission to post the ones we have.  Better yet, get her to post them.

I have a lot of respect for Mrs. Pix!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 31, 2013)

I love Snoopy! I like the colors and the pinwheel pattern in this, I do some quilting too (hand piecing).


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 31, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I love Snoopy! I like the colors and the pinwheel pattern in this, I do some quilting too (hand piecing).



yea, shes done pinwheels on her last few quilts. each "section" is its own piece, and 8 sections make up each square. the middle is cotton batting. 
we just bought a 25yard roll of 100% cotton batting. (warm and crafty from joanns fabric) she uses the good cotton batting rather than the cheap polyester stuff. 
the cotton batting lasts longer and doesn't break down in the wash. 
she hasn't done much hand piecing. she got the husqvarna quilting machine with the longer neck for that.


----------



## terri (Sep 1, 2013)

She is so talented, pix!    Great workmanship, and beautiful results.    Tell her I admire her work, please.   :love:

My sewing machine is an old Singer from the late '60's, but has served me well.   Currently in the shop here for cleaning and adjustment, and the ladies who run the shop are also major quilters.   They were tickled with my old machine and when I admired their quilts, they showed me their quilting machines, and were trying their best to entice me into classes.   They were so cool and such experts I was almost sucked in.    Those new quilting machines are amazing (and not cheap!).


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2013)

terri said:


> She is so talented, pix!    Great workmanship, and beautiful results.    Tell her I admire her work, please.   :love:
> 
> My sewing machine is an old Singer from the late '60's, but has served me well.   Currently in the shop here for cleaning and adjustment, and the ladies who run the shop are also major quilters.   They were tickled with my old machine and when I admired their quilts, they showed me their quilting machines, and were trying their best to entice me into classes.   They were so cool and such experts I was almost sucked in.    Those new quilting machines are amazing (and not cheap!).



Shes been getting more complex with her quilts lately. YouTube is as good a learning resource for sewing as it is for photography. She doesn't have one of the super expensive machines. Hers was only $1500. Does have a lot of stitches and large touchscreen though. Thankfully she doesn't do embroidery.  THOSE things get up around $10k for the high end machines. She wants a singer featherweight, but we really dont have the room. Plus, she would probably never actually use it. We already had to make the master bedroom her sewing room to fit the quilting table, sewing machine table, and table for the overlock machine.

I think she actually likes sewing more than photography. Shes rarely happier than when she has fabric on the machine, and rarely more excited than when joanns runs a good fabric sale.


----------



## terri (Sep 1, 2013)

> I think she actually likes sewing more than photography. Shes rarely  happier than when she has fabric on the machine, and rarely more excited  than when joanns runs a good fabric sale.



It's fun, and just as addictive and rewarding as photography.   But you get to work alone (as opposed to running around chasing wedding guests), which certainly has appeal.


----------

